# Tiffany's Open yet?



## myate (17 Nov 2008)

Hi, anybody in the dublin area know when the Tiffany's store in BT is opening? Big ad in Times today, but nothing on an opening date. Need to get a few items cleaned. 
thanks


----------



## briancbyrne (17 Nov 2008)

think it opened last Saturday.


----------



## paddywhacker (17 Nov 2008)

Yep had breakfast there on Sunday!


----------



## extopia (17 Nov 2008)

briancbyrne said:


> think it opened last Saturday.



Great timing!


----------



## deedee80 (17 Nov 2008)

your kidding me!  Tiffanys in Dublin?!! In BT in town?  

How did I not know this?!!!  Wahey roll on Christmas!


----------



## briancbyrne (17 Nov 2008)

cant wait to see the mark up on thier prices versus the u.s website prices...... if its anything like the U.K versus U.S ....poor Mr. DeeDee80!!




deedee80 said:


> your kidding me! Tiffanys in Dublin?!! In BT in town?
> 
> How did I not know this?!!! Wahey roll on Christmas!


----------



## mercman (17 Nov 2008)

You mean poor Mr.Tiffany !! Wonder what kind of specials will be on offer ?? Any Bankers' specials ??


----------



## MandaC (17 Nov 2008)

Just wondering - do other women really like the Tiffany stuff.  I find the stuff I really like to be way too expensive and out of my range  and some of the cheaper options a bit WAG to be honest.  Just wondering if I am I the only one?

Must admit, the lure of the box is great, though!


----------



## Newbie! (18 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Just wondering - do other women really like the Tiffany stuff.  I find the stuff I really like to be way too expensive and out of my range  and some of the cheaper options a bit WAG to be honest.  Just wondering if I am I the only one?
> 
> Must admit, the lure of the box is great, though!



No you're not the only one. I think the more affordable bits with the dog-tag like things hanging of them are just tacky. the more expensive stuff is nice, like any jewellery but way overpriced.


----------



## MandaC (18 Nov 2008)

Newbie! said:


> No you're not the only one. I think the more affordable bits with the dog-tag like things hanging of them are just tacky. the more expensive stuff is nice, like any jewellery but way overpriced.



Thats exactly what I think.


----------



## myate (18 Nov 2008)

Yes, the items with tags hanging off them are chavy! But then, they do have lovely understated jewelery in there for not huge prices. Thanks for letting me know its open...now i can get mrs.myate-to-be's ring cleaned! cheers


----------



## Rigoletto (18 Nov 2008)

Newbie! said:


> the more expensive stuff is nice


 
yes it is and worth every penny.


----------



## deedee80 (18 Nov 2008)

Oh I just love Tiffanys!!!  I only have one (precious) item of jewellery from there but in New York Tiffanys is all about the experience, the staff are so nice and they humour you you while you try on all the ridiculously expensive diamonds   Any time I've been to New York Tiffanys has been a real highlight for me.
I went to Tiffany in London though and it was a major let down, no atmosphere whatsover and the jewellery was waaaay over priced.  I presume the Dublin shop will probably be more along the lines of the London shop though   The dog tag jewellery probably is a bit common these days but Tiffany does do alot of other reasonably priced silver jewellery and gifts.


----------



## MandaC (18 Nov 2008)

The one in Sydney was very nice, but I did not buy anything there!

Will have a look at BT's one.  I have a discount card for BT's (wonder does that apply there)


----------



## mik_da_man (18 Nov 2008)

The Dublin store will prob be well over priced.
And for the lads Most ladies LOVE the tiffanys stuff.
Myself and a few mates were in Las Veags last year and got some cracking deals on Tiffany Jwellery for the GF's/Wives
It paid great dividends for all of us 

My GF ran about with great excitment when she seen the box, didn't seem to matter what was inside...


----------



## myate (19 Nov 2008)

Well i dont think I'll be using their cleaning service unfortunately...just rang up and it takes a week to get a platinum engagement ring cleaned! (I don't live in Dublin so would need 2 trips to do it). They do them in a few hours on 5th Ave in ny. Wait for my next trip over I guess. Thanks again for the info people.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Nov 2008)

I notice in the Brown Thomas store that none of Tiffany's jewellery has a price tag. Is this not against Display of Prices legislation??


----------

